# looking for medical billing and coding position



## tamaraw (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello 

I am looking for a medical billing and/or coding position. I live in the Tampa Florida area. I am willing to do front desk, filling and/or any office position that is available. 

My email twaluk22@hotmail.com 

Thank you

Tamara Waluk CPC CMSCS


----------

